# French booties



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the pattern of the booties.. many of you ask.
Good luck. Michèle


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

There wasn't a pattern, just a picture. They are really cute, though!


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

So cute! Can you tell us where you found the pattern?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Here is the pattern an old lady gave me... I don't know where it comes from!!!
Baby booties (new born size)

Need: 2 needles #3(American) or #10 (Canadian)
Bernat Baby 50 g/1.75 oz

Leg
Row 1: Cast on 34 sts.
Rows 2-6-10: k1. *k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1. (18 sts on needle)
Rows 3-7-11: *k1. k1. between each st.. picking up the st from the 
previous row. Repeat from* to last st. K1. (35 sts on needle)
Rows 4-8-12: Knit to last 2 sts. K2tog. (34 sts on needle)
Rows 5-9-13: Purl.
Rows 14 to 28 : Knit
Row 29: (eyelets): *k1. w.o.n. k2tog. Repeat from * to last st. K1.
(34 sts on needle)
Abreviation: w.o.n. = wool over needle
Row 30: Knit

To make toe flap

Row 31: K22. Turn. K10. Turn. Knit 17 rows (on the 10sts) even in Garter st. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the 12 remaining sts.
Row 32: K1. Purl 31 sts. Pick up 9 sts (purl) along side of toe flap. Purl the 12 remaining sts. (52 sts on needle)

Time to make the foot. Dont worry because the right side of work become the wrong side.... just do what it says and you will understand..

Next rows: Repeat rows: 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9

Row 10: Repeat row 29 (eyelets). (52 sts on needle)
Rows 11-13: Purl
Rows 12-14: Knit
Row 15: This part is a little tricky... I will try to be clear.
Take the 1st st of the 11th row and knit the 1st st off the 14th 
Row. Pass the 1st st of the 11 row over the 1st st you just knit. 
Take the 2nd st of the 11th row and knit the 2nd st off the 14th row.and pass it over. You do that for all the 52 sts.
If you want you can skip Row 10 to 15 inc. but it look better when we do it.

Sole 

Row 1: K2tog. K17. K2tog.K10. K2tog.K17. K2tog.
Row2: K18. K2tog. K8. K2tog. K18
Row3: K2tog. K16. K2tog. K6. K2tog. K16. K2tog.
Row 4: K17. K2tog. K4. K2tog. K17
Row 5: K2tog. K15. K2tog. K2. K2tog. K15. K2tog.
Row 6: K16. K2tog. K2tog. K16
Row 7: K2tog. K14. K2tog. K14. K2tog.
Row8: K14. K2tog. (15 sts on each needle). Put the 2 needles side by side and sew it tog and continue with the back part.

It takes me around 5 hours. With a ball of wool I make 5 booties.
It is better to do it with just 1 color at beginning.
You can put contrasting color anywhere you want. Those you saw on the picture.. the contrasting color are:
Leg: Row: 6-7-8-9 Rows: 28-29
and just before the sole... Rows: 11-12-13-14


----------



## jenk57 (May 2, 2011)

These are adorable. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

Ah so sweet


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

Thanks so much!


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Thank you! I copied the pattern as I am always looking for a good one.


----------



## jeanmb (Mar 31, 2011)

These are adorable. Thanks.


----------



## jaykayone (Feb 20, 2011)

the booties are adorable and thank you for sharing !


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. They are really sweet.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cute booties - good work


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Gorgeous! Thank You for sharing your pattern. I have it copied!


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Sharolynn16 (Jul 4, 2011)

They are just beautiful :lol: :lol: 
Sharolynn16


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Beautiful thank you for the pattern, looooooooooooooove doing baby wear.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

These are beautiful. Can't wait to try them. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ceb (Apr 2, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern - the booties are beautiful.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks , so cute!


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

They are lovely!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I've never knit booties, these are very nice


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi Michele, your booties are absolutely gorgeous. Thankyou for sharing the pattern

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## kddetrick (Jun 5, 2011)

your booties are so beautiful. thankyou for the pattern


----------



## lilbabery (Feb 22, 2011)

beautiful ty for the pattern.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

very cute


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

Very pretty..!


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

They are just sweet. Just love baby things.


----------



## redhook (Feb 14, 2011)

So cute! Thanks for the patterns.


----------



## Gloria N. M. (Aug 17, 2011)

Knit Diva said:


> Gorgeous! Thank You for sharing your pattern. I have it copied!


----------



## knittersjoy (Mar 1, 2011)

Sharolynn16 said:


> They are just beautiful :lol: :lol:
> Sharolynn16


Avatar puppy is precious!


----------



## ladyliz1112 (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you for posting the pattern. Very pretty.


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I am going to try it! I think the booties are darling and would make a wonderful baby shower gift. 

You are a wonderful knitter!


----------



## CoralDawn (May 6, 2011)

THANK YOU so much for posting the pattern...I had noticed how pretty and dainty they look on your avatar. Very much appreciate having the pattern !


----------



## adele02155 (Jan 26, 2011)

The booties are so cute, thank you very much for sharing your pattern!!


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

This is rapidly becoming my favourite bootie pattern. As I only have a little bit of white and I am trying to use up all the odds and ends I did the sole in pink also.


----------



## Nonnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you for the patter. I am always looking for a great booties pattern
New grandbaby due in March waiting to find out sex.


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

THANKS FOR SHARING THI NICE PATTREN


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is the pattern of the booties.. many of you ask.
> Good luck. Michèle


These bootees are just adorable. I love each one of them. I love the colors you chose to knit with. Thank you so much for sharing the bootees and the pattern. I am always looking for new bootee patterns. They do make lovely gifts.


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

I've tried this pattern so many times and I just cannot get it. From the part where it says this is tricky, they are not kidding.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

so sweet lovely


----------



## granny (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. They are very pretty!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

thank you I have also copied it I hope to make it for my daughter-in-law's sister that is expecting her first after losing the first one, every thing is going good for her, do in November


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

Love these , where did you find the pattern???? :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1artist (May 24, 2011)

Michele, thank you for the cute booties, grandbaby on way, maybe in two weeks we will know what it will be. glad to have you with us.


----------



## geewhiz (Jun 20, 2011)

These are stunning. Thank you for sharing the pattern. Gee


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

No Pattern just a pix, they are exquisite, good for you


----------



## JeanJ (Jul 12, 2011)

Now I only need a baby to make these for. No, I'll make them anyway. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

The booties are adorable! Thank you so much for sharing the pattern!!


----------



## Kathy15 (Mar 23, 2011)

Your French booties are adorable - thanks for sharing the pattern


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern...they are adorable


----------



## pattisark (Feb 4, 2011)

thank you for sharing


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

beautiful, can you share the pattern


----------



## poochy2 (Aug 19, 2011)

juerobinson433 said:


> beautiful, can you share the pattern


Go to page 1 and you find the pattern that Michele has shared with us.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Those are so cute!


----------



## tsuzanne damien (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the pattern..


----------



## merilyns (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi Thank you so much they are just adorable and will look great on my very soon great grandaughter.


----------



## resrcf9x (Aug 9, 2011)

Thank you the bootie pattern.They are cute. I did print out a copy for myself. Again thanks :thumbup:


----------



## DaylilyDawn (Jul 23, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. Now I need smaller needles.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ther is just something so charming about these bootoes. They seem very fancy, and yet, fine for any baby. I can't wait to make some. It takes such a little bit of color to make them all so different. My daughter only knits for babies as giftsto friends and is always looking for KNIT booties. She will love this pattern. Thanks so much for taking the time to type that all out. I know many of us will be doing these.


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

thank you for sharing the pattern


----------



## jlb2458 (Aug 23, 2011)

thank you so much


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Those are adorable thanks for sharing the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## dashponydriver (Feb 23, 2011)

Darling booties in all the colors! Thank you for sharing the pattern with us. These are wonderful!


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks so much for this pattern. Will have to make a pair tonight as a new little one was just born late last night. Emergancy C-Section. Baby's heart had stopped. All are doing well now. No details yet but that she was over 8 lbs. Need to keep the feet and hands warm..


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

thank you for sharing they are so beautiful


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Deb- Babbles.
Congratulations on the new arrival, hope she and mum continue to do well.
Pam


----------



## jencollect (May 9, 2011)

Best wishes for new baby and Mum


----------



## marg777 (Mar 28, 2011)

Congratulations, we will keep baby ^& family in our prayers....happy knitting for them


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you... I am the same.. I like to do things for babies.
I am sure she will like that pattern.. I give them to new mothers at a hospital near here and they really like them.
Good luck,
Michèle


----------



## Pauline (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for the bootie pattern. Pauline


----------



## babyamma (Sep 14, 2011)

I just saw your pattern for French booties....will love to make them too! i am sorry i wrote "Shawl"for baby blanket!Thanks for sharing the pattern of booties.
May God bless you!
babyamma


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> Here is the pattern an old lady gave me... I don't know where it comes from!!!
> Baby booties (new born size)
> 
> Need: 2 needles #3(American) or #10 (Canadian)
> ...


The booties are so cute,thanks for the pattern.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## jocelyne (Jul 16, 2011)

thanks a million for the pattern,i will sure make them.


----------



## Iknitalot (Apr 26, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the pattern - hope I can get over the tricky part. Your work is absolutely beautiful.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Iknitalot said:


> Thank you for sharing the pattern - hope I can get over the tricky part. Your work is absolutely beautiful.


Thank you.

If you have problem with the tricky part... check SEARCH and write French baby booties and there is some picture I put to help people go thru...


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

Unfortunately, it was just after your pictures that I had the problem with.


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. These booties look wonderful. I have tried most of the patterns out on the web and found them awful and big. Where are the cute ones to fit newborn up?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear Cloud9

I dont understand exactley what you want... Did you try the <french baby booties>?? That is what I knit and give to the new moms at the hospital near by! They fit very well for new born..

Michèle B.
Canada


----------



## knitnpurlchick (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the pattern. They are too cute.


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

I said thank you for sharing the pattern, they look very nice.
I have tried more than 50 other patterns are they
were not nice. The other patterns are always so
big! I look forward to making these.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

They are adorable, thanks for sharing


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I understand now :thumbup:


----------



## Bernadette F (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pattern for your adorable booties.


----------



## gabby5 (Dec 27, 2011)

What ply wool is used for these fab booties?


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

gabby5 said:


> What ply wool is used for these fab booties?


3 ply.... I use the <baby bernat> sold in Wall Mart.


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Understanding needed on wrong side/right side

I have knitted up the trial bootie and it was perfect except for the turn over bit.
In other words I had everything on the right side so could not turn the top over because it was the wrong side. 

Here is the bit of pattern that I would like to clarified please. My questions are in brackets.

To make toe flap

Row 31: K22. Turn. K10. Turn. Knit 17 rows (on the 10sts) even in Garter st. Pick up 9 sts along side of toe flap. Knit the 12 remaining sts.
(The 17row is on the right side facing)

Row 32: K1. Purl 31 sts. Pick up 9 sts (purl) along side of toe flap. Purl the 12 remaining sts. (52 sts on needle)
(Row 32 is wrong side facing)

Time to make the foot. Dont worry because the right side of work become the wrong side.... just do what it says and you will understand..
(Understood!)


Next rows: Repeat rows: 2-3-4-5-6-7-8-9 (Except row 2 is right side facing and therefore
The right side of my work does not become the wrong side-it remains the right side) Whewlol

Row 10: Repeat row 29 (eyelets). (52 sts on needle) (I am sure this will become clear as I knit along but is it right side or wrong side facing?)

I am off to work and will check back later..thanks!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

cloud9 said:


> Understanding needed on wrong side/right side
> 
> I have knitted up the trial bootie and it was perfect except for the turn over bit.
> In other words I had everything on the right side so could not turn the top over because it was the wrong side.
> ...


I send 3 pictures so you see how it is suppose to look... I wish I was close to go and show you... I have to say I had to work a lot to do it but after the first one it will be easy..
Michèle


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Michèle

Thank you very much for posting the picture-I really love this pattern. 

I have knitted and the only problem I had is the pattern rows 
2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9 for the top and bottom are on the same side as my work. I have tried a few time to get the bottom pattern to face the other way as in you picture but I just can't see it in the pattern.

Once again thank you for your time and effort in trying to help me.

Bev


----------



## gcoop (Mar 12, 2012)

Love these booties, thanks so much for the pattern


----------



## lilita (Mar 16, 2011)

Not an easy task, but worthwhile, they are adorable !
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

cloud9 said:


> Hi Michèle
> 
> Thank you very much for posting the picture-I really love this pattern.
> 
> ...


Hi Bev,

I think I know what's the problem. My englisn is not perfect but I will try my best. (I am french).

Row 31: K 22 sts, turn, K 10 sts (this row count as 0) , turn and knit 17 more rows. At that time the top part become the wrong side so pick up and knit 9 sts along the side of toe flap... knit the 12 remaining sts.

Row 32: K 1, P 31 sts... pick up and purl 9 sts along side of toe flap. P 12 remaining sts.

If you let your knitting like that... the top is on the right side & what is on your needle is on the wrong side.

The problem to me look like there is one row missing when you do the toe flap. I am sure you will succeed and you will like that pattern. Good luck. Tell me if it works...

Michèle


----------



## cloud9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Thanks Michèle,

Je les ai tricoté parfaitement avec votre aide!

Oui, vous avez raison j'ai raté une ligne et je l'ai fait sur &#8203;&#8203;les trois chaussons j'ai essayé.

Once again, thank you for all your help.

(hope I said that right)

in english:

I have knitted them perfectly with your help!

Yes, you are right I did miss a row and I did that on all three booties I tried.


Bev


----------



## Hiedi (Oct 7, 2012)

Fantastic x


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

cloud9 said:


> Thanks Michèle,
> 
> Je les ai tricoté parfaitement avec votre aide!
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Tammy (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello and these are adorable I may have to try a pair I made an afghan for our preacher and his wife who are expecting their first baby in May. I need a pair of booties to go with it thanks again


----------



## chisassy (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank You for sharing your pattern.I will have a nephew in December.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I received an e-mail yesterday from Rigas girl and it says... I'm stock but I can't open it so.... I would like to help but I can't find that person.... if someone can help!!!!


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Oups... I forgot to write the date: 22 sept 2015


----------



## knitgogi (Aug 25, 2013)

acebabe43 said:


> I received an e-mail yesterday from Rigas girl and it says... I'm stock but I can't open it so.... I would like to help but I can't find that person.... if someone can help!!!!


I'm not sure if I can help or not as I don't understand what it is you need help with??? "I'm stock but I can't open it" ???? And what person are you looking for?


----------



## JillF (Feb 17, 2011)

acebabe43 said:


> I received an e-mail yesterday from Rigas girl and it says... I'm stock but I can't open it so.... I would like to help but I can't find that person.... if someone can help!!!!


If you go to the top and click on user list, put in her name, and then you can send her a pm.


----------



## acebabe43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you for your help..I found her &#128077;


----------

